# Arcade Cabinet build from scratch in MDF and Plexi



## lokesen (Feb 22, 2008)

Normally I do a lot of home improvement projects, but this was something I have wanted to build for years. So I decided to build it from scratch in MDF and plexi. I really like the result myself:










I made a homepage with pictures of the whole project from the beginning and work drawings. Hope this could inspire others 

http://www.koenigs.dk/mame/eng/


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

WOW !! Looks sweet. I have a couple of old Pole Position cabs I want modify into a mame.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

That is wicked cool. Got a quick link to what games you can get? I don't know much about MAME


----------



## lokesen (Feb 22, 2008)

raam said:


> WOW !! Looks sweet. I have a couple of old Pole Position cabs I want modify into a mame.


I thought of restoring a old arcade cabinet, but couldn't find a cheap one, so I decided to make one from scratch instead


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

OMG - You, my friend, are amazing!


That is an absolutely incredible project. 


You are unbelievably talented!


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Picture with new arcade monitor...


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

For shame chris. What kind of tease is that picture?


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry was editing like crazy.... Mine is not 100% complete yet, still need to finish marquee, and add coin door, and as you can see I went for the 4 player option... my kids love this thing... and so do the chicks.


----------



## lokesen (Feb 22, 2008)

4-player setup  You can't beat the fun in 4 people bashing buttons like there is no tomorrow. I would love to try your setup


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

lokesen said:


> 4-player setup  You can't beat the fun in 4 people bashing buttons like there is no tomorrow. I would love to try your setup



The simpsons and gauntlet are awesome, BTW, your machine looks really good, I ended up just using a textured spray paint, the pictures do not do it justice... Invest in a real arcade monitor also, it makes ALL the difference...


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Control Panels*

In case anyone was wondering how the control panels were wired, here you go...


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

How about the side art ? Where you all getting them ?

Chris75, nice wiring !!


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thats for whoever resized my photos, I've seen sideart on all kinds of mame related websites...


----------



## lokesen (Feb 22, 2008)

I made the artwork in Adobe Illustrator, but the side art i actually made from two door posters.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

lokesen said:


> I made the artwork in Adobe Illustrator, but the side art i actually made from two door posters.


Is your sideart a picture of Lion-O?


----------



## lokesen (Feb 22, 2008)

chris75 said:


> Is your sideart a picture of Lion-O?


You're right, it is


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

lokesen said:


> You're right, it is


Awesome... :thumbup: the memories come flooding back...


----------



## lokesen (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes, it is Lion-O from Thundercats, loved that show


----------



## Taipans (Feb 19, 2008)

Omg those are awesome! Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

what kind of games can you get ahold of to put in these cases?


----------

